# Windhoek, Walvis Bay & Swakopmund - Urban Namibia



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

This thread is about the 3 most important cities in Namibia, southern Africa namely Windhoek, Swakopmund and Walvis Bay. 
Please comment, contribute and enjoy!



> *Windhoek* is the capital and largest city of the Republic of Namibia. It is located in central Namibia in the Khomas Highland plateau area, at around 1,700 metres (5,600 ft) above sea level. The population of Windhoek in 2012 was 322,500 and grows continually due to an influx from all over Namibia.





> *Swakopmund* (German for "Mouth of the Swakop") is a city on the coast of northwestern Namibia, 280 km (170 mi) west of Windhoek, Namibia's capital. It is the capital of the Erongo administrative district. The town has 42,000 inhabitants and covers 193 square kilometres (75 sq mi) of land. The city is situated in the Namib desert.





> *Walvis Bay *(Afrikaans Walvisbaai, German Walfischbucht or Walfischbai, all meaning "Whale Bay") is a city in Namibia and the name of the bay on which it lies. The town has 85,000 inhabitants and owns 29 square kilometres (11 sq mi) of land.


wikipedia


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Windhoek, Namibia*

The Hilton Windhoek, from Independence Avenue


Windhoek 001 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

_Windhoek is the social, economic, and cultural centre of the country. Nearly every Namibian national enterprise, governmental body, educational and cultural institution is headquartered there._


Windhoek 002 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 003 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Urban life in Windhoek


Windhoek 004 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

City scene in Windhoek


Windhoek 005 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Christ Church from Parliament Garden| Windhoek*


Windhoek 006 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 007 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Parliament Garden, Windhoek*


Windhoek 008 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 009 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Hosea Kutako, an early Namibian nationalist leader*

Windhoek 010 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*More Parliament Gardens: Statue of Reverend Theophilus Hamutumbangela.*


Windhoek 011 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Statue of Captain Hendrik Samuel Witbooi*


Windhoek 012 by jason_hindle, on Flickr

*Christ Church of Namibia*


Windhoek 014 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Tintenpalast (Ink Palace)​

Windhoek 015 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

P9210016 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Windhoek 017 by jason_hindle, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*The Hilton from the roof of the Kalahari Sands Hotel.*


Windhoek 018 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Lightning storm outside Windhoek, Namibia



































http://flic.kr/p/eh1PBb​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Photos provided by forumer RODDAS


A street in the capital








http://flic.kr/p/eyUL4v









http://flic.kr/p/eyXUPU









http://flic.kr/p/eyULxt









http://flic.kr/p/eyXX97​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Catholic church and Hospital, Windhoek








http://flic.kr/p/eijw99

Heavy rainfall in Windhoek








http://flic.kr/p/eijvTf​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Equestrian monument
Equestrian Statue , Windhoek. To commemorate all those who lost their lives in the 1905-8 wars

















http://flic.kr/p/9ZXpuY

Windhoek national Art Gallery








http://flic.kr/p/9ZUw2x

SADC Tribunal

















http://flic.kr/p/9ZUv4c​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Windhoek Skyline









Looking down from the Thule Hotel








http://flic.kr/p/9ZXkaA​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

. by TeeDeeVee, on Flickr


. by TeeDeeVee, on Flickr


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/regulusal/9509217765/


Windhoek by stormdog, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Swakopmund



































misc9​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Swakopmund*


swakop jetty por eddo83, no Flickr


Swakopmund, Namibia por eddo83, no Flickr


Swakopmund Overview por orkomedix, no Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*City of Swakopmund*


Swakopmund, Namibia. February 2011 por anya stahler, no Flickr


The Pier Swakopmund por steve humphreys1, no Flickr


Swakopmund por steve humphreys1, no Flickr​


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Windhoek*


Windhoek at Night by Zibiso, on Flickr


Windhoek at Night by Zibiso, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

Supreme Court by Zibiso, on Flickr


Windhoek by Zibiso, on Flickr


----------



## ahmadinejad (Aug 4, 2013)

..


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Windhoek /January 12, 2014



































Paulo Albuquerque​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Windhoek /January 12, 2014



































Paulo Albuquerque​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Windhoek








Matthew Leach

GocheGanas Lodge

















GocheGanas​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Windoek 2013 Trip 


















Meteorite fragments

















Jason Hindle​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

The Baton was flown by Namibia Police Air Wing helicopter to the capital Windhoek in Namibia on Tuesday 28 January 2014.



























The Queen's Baton visited Pioneer Park Primary School with marathon runner Berta Naigambo, in Windhoek

















glasgow_2014​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

The Queen's Baton arrives at the Office of the Prime Minister in Windhoek, Namibia, on Wednesday 29 January 2014.









The Queen's Baton journeyed by relay, carried by athletes and schoolchildren, through the streets of Windhoek









The Queen's Baton with Siketa Cultural Group at the Office of the Town Mayor in Windhoek









The Queen's Baton at the British High Commission with H.E. High Commissioner Marianne Young








glasgow_2014​


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

:applause:
Beautiful and mysterious!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice city with well preserved colonial structures and beautifully built buildings.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

The Queen's Baton journeyed by relay, carried by athletes and schoolchildren, through the streets of Windhoek



































glasgow_2014​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Namibia


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Flying out of WIndhoek








Tim Booth​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

_*Beautiful Windhoek*_

Transport Museum


2014 02 08 - 1 - outside the transport museum Windhoek (12) by goingoverland, on Flickr


2014 02 08 - 1 - outside the transport museum Windhoek (13) by goingoverland, on Flickr
​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Roman Catholic Church in WDHK


2014 02 08 - 3 - Roman Catholic Church in Windhoek (2) by goingoverland, on Flickr

Gibeon meteorites on display in Windhoek CBD


2014 02 08 - 4 - Gibeon meteorites on display in Windhoek (3) by goingoverland, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

*Windhoek Street Scenes*


2014 02 08 - 5 - street scene in Windhoek by goingoverland, on Flickr


2014 02 10 - scenes around Windhoek (3) by goingoverland, on Flickr


2014 02 10 - scenes around Windhoek (5) by goingoverland, on Flickr


2014 02 22 - 1 - food at katatura food market by goingoverland, on Flickr​


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Swakopmund ​


> Swakopmund (German for "Mouth of the Swakop") is a beach resort city on the coast of western Namibia, 280 km (170 mi) west of Windhoek, Namibia's capital. It is the capital of the Erongo administrative district. The town has 42,000 inhabitants and covers 193 square kilometres (75 sq mi) of land. The city is situated in the Namib desert.



201308_NAM_P1_IMG_5664 by MC Bubble, on Flickr


201308_NAM_C60_1970 by MC Bubble, on Flickr​

201308_NAM_C60_1966 by MC Bubble, on Flickr


201308_NAM_C60_1962 by MC Bubble, on Flickr


201308_NAM_C60_1961 by MC Bubble, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Flying out of WIndhoek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great aerial photo of Windhoek :cheers:


----------

